# A question about tattooing?



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a couple of newbie questions about tattooing nigerian dwarfs. :chin: 

What size tattoo pliers do you use on your ND? I have had someone tell me to use the 3/8 size because the final tattoo is easier to read with the wider spacing between the numbers. Or is the 5/16 size best for ND?

I have read to use the green ink and that I should apply a layer of ink, clamp, and then rub more ink into the holes left behind. Does this sound good?

Does anyone have any tips to help make things go smoothly?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! :wave: 

Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have only done it a few times and now microchip. 
For tattooing I would use the smallest size the 300 or maybe next size up since smaller is easier to fit in the ear and you rant going to be reading it often for size/spacing to matter. 

Have all supplies ready.
Clean ear
apply layer of ink
clamp ear good and hard to make it deep; you want it to bleed
remove tattooer and apply more ink rubbing in really good and deep
do other ear
clean tattooer and do next goat.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Freedomstarfarm,

Thanks so much for the advice. :greengrin: 

Tracy


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

no problem! I have limited experience since I have only tattooed 4 goats but I do know that the harder deeper you make the tattoo the easier it stays to read. I also like the green better than the black ink. 
Have someone hold them tight for ya; they won't like it. :thumbup:


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

Definitely go with the green ink, it doesnt absorb as often as the black. 

Apply ink to the pins of the letters you're using, tattoo, then use a brush to "scrub" some more ink into the ear over the tattoo. I like the 5/16. I know there is 1 size smaller but I don't want them too be too small too make out - so I go with the 5/16. Have tattooed/help tattoo a few hundred and this works well for me. Good luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Toothbrush works good to scrub it in although I got the same results fro must finger tip as long as those holes are deep.


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

I got tired of trying to get all the ink off my fingers and I'm just not wise enough to wear gloves hehehehe


----------

